# Google AR of Classic Synths



## Markrs (Mar 10, 2021)

Google has launched Music, Makers and Machines, a lavish, interactive electronic music exhibition that celebrates the genre’s rich and varied history.

This is being hosted on the company’s Google Arts & Culture platform, and covers electronic music’s inventors, artists, sounds and technology. It’s been created with the help of more than 50 international institutions, including The Bob Moog Foundation’s Moogseum.

One of the highlights is the AR synth, an experiment that enables you to make music with five classic pieces of music technology hardware in 3D or augmented reality. Specifically, we’re talking about the Moog Memorymoog, ARP Odyssey, Fairlight CMI, Akai S900 and Roland CR-78.

All of these devices can be dragged into a virtual space and come with their own step sequencers. There are basic sound tweaking controls, too.









AR Synth


Turn your home into an electronic music studio with AR Synth!




artsexperiments.withgoogle.com


----------



## TGV (Mar 11, 2021)

While it's sort of funny, I can't access most of the controls in the browser. Only those that are under the place where the large knob appears can be changed. Pity. Then again, I'd probably need some AR thingy to enjoy this better.


----------

